# Ranch burgers



## GFC56 (Mar 21, 2006)

[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]*1-1/2 pounds ground beef*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]*4 teaspoons Ranch Rub (recipe follows)*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]*4 hamburger buns, split*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]*1/4 cup prepared creamy ranch dressing*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]*2 tablespoons canned French-fried onions*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]*Romaine lettuce, tomato slices*[/FONT]​   [FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]1. Lightly shape ground beef into four 3/4-inch thick patties. Press Ranch Rub onto   patties.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]2. Heat large nonstick skillet over medium heat until hot. Place patties in skillet;   cook 12 to 15 minutes to medium (160°F) doneness, until not pink in center and juices   show no pink color, turning once.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]3. Serve in buns with dressing, onions, lettuce and tomato.[/FONT]
  [FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]*Makes 4 servings.*[/FONT]
 [FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]*Ranch Rub:* Combine 2 teaspoons sweet paprika, 2 teaspoons dried thyme, 1-1/2 teaspoons salt, 1 teaspoon garlic powder, 1 teaspoon onion powder, 1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper, 1/2 teaspoon ground red pepper and 1/2 teaspoon ground white pepper. Store in airtight container. Shake before using. * Makes 3 tablespoons.







*[/FONT]http://www.orbeef.org/ranch_burgers.htm


----------



## SierraCook (Mar 23, 2006)

The recipe sounds yummy.  Now if it would just quit storming I could use the grill.  Thanks for posting this recipe.


----------



## mudbug (Mar 24, 2006)

I think I'd mix that rub in with the meat before making the patties.  sounds good, and I wouldn't want it just on the surface!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 24, 2006)

looks good gfc. the rub is very close to what i use on broiled or baked chicken except for the red and white pepper. does the white pepper make a difference? and is the red pepper hot, or is it red peppercorns?


----------



## urmaniac13 (Mar 24, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> looks *goof *gfc.


 
Bucky, are you paying a compliment, or taking a mickey out of his creation?


----------



## licia (Mar 24, 2006)

Wish I'd seen that before I made dinner tonight. That is a keeper. Thanks.


----------



## Marishka_20 (Mar 25, 2006)

*I Love Ranch!*

We eat ranch burgers at my house all the time except we just pour the dressing onto the burger, we would usually just season it with various spices, salt & pepper or season-all. I might have to try rubbing those spices in, it sounds really yummy. Thanks for the idea. 

What do you think of rubbing a pouch of the powdered ranch dressing mix into the meat?


----------



## buckytom (Mar 25, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Bucky, are you paying a compliment, or taking a mickey out of his creation?


 
lol!

good, good!! i meant good, marone a mi!


----------



## biev (Apr 23, 2006)

I just tried these yesterday and they were a huge success with my family! I mixed an envelope of ranch powder with the meat, and a bit of egg to make it hold together. I followed the suggested toppings, ranch dressing, french fried onions, lettuce and tomato - yummmm! Made 8 very happy people.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 23, 2006)

Can some one tell me how to print recipe only, every time I try I get recipe and all the replies sometimes there are many pages of replies and ink is expensive.HELP!


----------



## biev (Apr 23, 2006)

Just copy and paste the recipe text in Word or whatever text editor you use, then print it


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 24, 2006)

YIPPEE!Thanks biev! I got it the first time.


----------

